# المعادله الصعبه ( بقلمى ) !!!!!



## Dona Nabil (13 مايو 2010)

*يقول الكتاب " لان عيني الرب على الأبرار وأذنيه إلى طلبتهم . ولكن وجه الرب ضد فاعلي الشر فمن يؤذيكم أن كنتم متمثلين بالخير . ولكن وان تألمتم من اجل البر فطوباكم . وأما خوفهم فلا تخافوه ولا تضطربوا بل قدسوا الرب الإله في قلوبكم مستعدين دائما لمجاوبة كل من يسألكم عن سبب الرجاء الذي فيكم بوداعة وخوف (خوف الله) ولكم ضمير صالح لكي يكون الذين يشتمون سيرتكم الصالحة في المسيح يخزون في ما يفترون عليكم كفاعلي شر . لان تألمكم أن شاءت مشيئة الله وانتم صانعون خيرا افضل منه وانتم صانعون شرا "
ما دعانى لكتابة موضوعى هذا والذى تلاحقنى افكاره منذ فتره ولكنه لم يكن اكتمل بعد فى ذهنى .. هو ظهور بعض الاصوات القبطيه وخصوصاً من الشباب  التى تدعو لعدم الصمت أو التهاون مع ما يجابهه الاقباط وبكثافه فى الفتره الاخيره من اضطهادات وحوادث مختلفه ضد اشخاص وممتلكات وبالاخص بعد حادث نجع حمادى الاليم .
هذه الاصوات تتهم الاقباط بالتخاذل والاستسلام وتدعو  لمقابلة العنف بالعنف كدفاع شرعى عن النفس !!!
وصل الامر للتحريض ضد قيادات الكنيسه واتهامها بالسلبيه ومطالباتها بأخذ موقف عنيف ورادع حتى وان وصل الامر لتنظيم جيش من الشباب كحماية للاقباط من غدر ما نراه من ارهاب !!!
ايضاً بدأت بعض الاصوات  تطالب بحماية اقباط المهجر وفرض الوصايه الكليه علينا وعلى مصالحنا وناسين ان الرب هو الحامى  وهو من وعد وقال     " لأنه من يمسكم يمسّ حدقة عينه " 
   فكيف نلجأ لغير الله وهو الذي يعد ويحصي حتى شعور رؤوسنا ؟؟!!
 سؤالى أوجهه لمن يطالب بالعنف والحرب واخذ الحق بالذراع .. هل فعلا كنتم تفضلون ان يكون كتابنا المقدس ملىء بأيات تحث على القتال فى سبيل الله من عينة  قاتلوهم والعين بالعين ووووو 
لماذا نتجاهل تعاليم كتابنا  المقدس وكأنها اصبحت فجأه لا تلائم هذا العصر اين ما تعنيه (باركوا على الذين يضطهدونكم . باركوا ولا تلعنوا ) ... (لا تجازوا أحدا عن شر بشر . معتنين بأمور حسنة قدام جميع الناس أن كان ممكنا فحسب طاقتكم سالموا جميع الناس لا تنتقموا لأنفسكم أيها الأحباء بل أعطوا مكانا للغضب . لأنه مكتوب لي النقمة أنا أجازى يقول الرب . فان جاع عدوك فاطعمه . وان عطش فاسقه . لأنك أن فعلت هذا تجمع جمر نار على رأسه . لا يغلبنك الشر بل اغلب الشر بالخير لتخضع كل نفس للسلاطين الفائقة . لأنه ليس سلطان إلا من الله والسلاطين الكائنة هي مرتبة من الله . حتى أن من يقاوم السلطان يقاوم ترتيب الله والمقاومون سيأخذون لأنفسهم دينونة . فان الحكام ليسوا خوفا للأعمال الصالحة بل للشريرة . أفتريد أن لا تخاف السلطان . افعل الصلاح فيكون لك مدح منه ")
اخوتى لسنا بهمج لنقابل همجية الاخرين بهمجيه مثلها والا فما الفرق بيننا وبينهم ؟؟
السيد المسيح  عندما لطمه أحدهم أثناء المحاكمة قال له السيد " أن كنت قد تكلمت رديّا فاشهد على الردي وان حسنا فلماذا تضربني " الا ترون معى فى هذا الموقف ارشاد لنا بالسعى قانوناً وراء حقوقنا .
لا احد يستطيع أن يطالبنا بالتوقف عن المطالبة بالمساواة أو حماية حقوقنا كأصحاب حق فى هذا الوطن ولكن فلتكن مطالبتنا هذه  بالأسلوب الديموقراطي والذي هو سمة المتحضرين فلا نحن متشبهيين بابناء هذا العالم ولا ننتمى لدين يحث على العنف والكراهيه 
 لن نقبل ما يطلبه منا البعض أن نكون ذميين أو نعيش على ذمة أحد أو ننال بعض الحقوق كهبة ومنّة من الآخرين  فلقد انتهى هذا العصر وولى فنحن رغم كل شىء نعيش احراراً نمارس مسيحيتنا فى العلن .. لنا اصواتنا ولنا قنواتنا الفضائيه وصوتنا يصل لاى مكان  وفى اى وقت نريده ..
لنا اعلامنا من الاقباط من اصحاب النفوز والمال .. لنا طرق  فى الوصول للحق الذى قد يتأخر ولكنه  يصل وسيصل بالصبر والاحتمال والمطالبه المشروعه وذلك افضل كثيراً من ان نخسر سلامنا  الممنوح لنا من الاب  كنعمه محروم منها الاخر ين 
 لا يجب ابدا أن نخالف تعاليم كتابنا المقدس وكأننا نشارك فى اتهامه بالتحريف وبعدم الملائمه لهذا الزمن.. فكتاب حى وباق وهو شريعه لنا ولمن بعدنا مهما طال الزمن
ولا ننسى فقد قال الرب يسوع المسيح " كونوا حكماء كالحيّات وبسطاء كالحمام " 
أعلم جيدا انها معادله صعبه 
لكم ان توافقونى أو تعارضونى 
فى الاخير هذا رأيى الشخصى 
و لكم منى كل المحبه والاحترام ​*


----------



## +Coptic+ (13 مايو 2010)

*كلام سليم جدا يا دونا
احنا بكل بساطة ايمنا اصبح ضعيف فبدل منعتمد علي الله اصبحنا نعتمد علي انفسنا بدل منطلب حكمة من الله نطلب مساعدة من الناس
الاضطتهاد موجود منذ ان ظهرت المسيحية وانتشرت في كل العالم والاضطهاد كان اقوي واشد من الان بكثير جدا فين ايام دقلديانوس فين ايام حكم العرب لمصر الموت او الجزية ثم المماليك و العثمانين في مصر علي وجة الخصوص التاريخ مليان بالشهداء الذين حطموا امبراطوريات و نقلوا المقطم بالايمان فقط وليس بالعنف و الهمجية
موضوع جميل جدا
ربنا يحافظ عليكي*


----------



## grges monir (13 مايو 2010)

*معاكى دونا قى الكلام دة طبعا*
*بس عارفة الدافع ورا الكلام دة اية اليأس انك تاخدى حقك  بالطرق القانونية*
*مثلا موضوع نجع حمادى شوفتى التماطل قية ازاى ستة ماتوا محتاجة اية اكتر منكدة عشان تحكمى*
*انا ضد ان احنا نكون زيى غيرناقى العنف والقتل*
*احنا ولاد المسيح وزيى مقال انتم ملح الارض*
*المعادلة صعبة زيى مقلتى لو راضيين بالقانون مش واخدين حقنا بية*
*اكييد هايكون قية رد فعل اتجاة الكلام دة*
*لازم نقدرحالة الشحن والغضب بسبب ان الامور بقت فوق احتمال الكثيرين*


----------



## dodoz (13 مايو 2010)

*فعلا الموضووع صعب*
*لان احنا بقينا نتصرف زى اى انسان واقع عليه الظلم ونينا ان احنا مسيحين وان لينا اله قوى يقدر يدافع عنا ونسينا وعوده الكتيرة الى وعدنا بيها "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى " و "فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم " و "لا تخف لأنى معك "ووعود تاااانية كتيييير ربنا وعدنا بيها ....*
*ميرسى ليكى يا دونا*
*فعلاعندك حق *
*ديه معادلة صعبة جداااا*​


----------



## روزي86 (13 مايو 2010)

دايما يا دونا متميزه في مواضيعك

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (13 مايو 2010)

*متألقة دايما يا دونا*
*ميرسي علي الموضوع*​


----------



## youhnna (13 مايو 2010)

*موضوع جميل وكلام حكيم دونا
بس لاحظى حاجة
ان اغلب ردود افعالنا غالبا مش بتكون حسب تعاليم مسيحنا بتكون حسب فكرنا البشرى
عشان كدة بتلاقى اللى بيطالب بدعم اقباط المهجر وغيره
دايما مش بنهتم بالدروس زى حمايه ربنا لينا ونستعجل الامور
لو قرينا عن الجبل المقطم وحماية ربنا وغيره وغيره هنتمسك بحماية ربنا
لينا حق نطالب بالقانون ودون خوف وبالطرق السلمية ونطلب فقط تدخل ربنا وهو يكمل
شكرااااااا دونا
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## النهيسى (13 مايو 2010)

فكيف نلجأ لغير الله وهو الذي يعد ويحصي حتى شعور رؤوسنا ؟؟!!
سؤالى أوجهه لمن يطالب بالعنف والحرب واخذ الحق بالذراع .. هل فعلا كنتم تفضلون ان يكون كتابنا المقدس ملىء بأيات تحث على القتال فى سبيل الله من عينة قاتلوهم والعين بالعين ووووو
لماذا نتجاهل تعاليم كتابنا المقدس وكأنها اصبحت فجأه لا تلائم هذا العصر اين ما تعنيه


عندك ألف حق وكلام سليم جدااااا


ويقول الكتاب


على لسان داود

 "خاصم يا رب مخاصمي. قاتل مقاتليّ. امسك مجنا وترسا وانهض إلى معونتي. واشرع رمحا وصد تلقاء مطارديّ. قل لنفسي خلاصك أنا."


ما اجمل قول الكتاب الرب يقاتل عنكم  وانتم تصمتون خر14 14 ظل السيد المسيح صامتا امام بيلاطس لم يفتح فاه ولم يدافع عن نفسه وفي صمته قال بيلاطس لست اجد عله في هذا البار​


----------



## besm alslib (13 مايو 2010)

*برغم اني مش مصريه لكن معلش هعلق *

*لما حصل حادث نجع حمادي ربنا يشهد على كلامي *

*ببص على الصور في صورة واحد من اللي استشهدو بيشبه ابني كتير *

*من غير ما احس كنت ببكي بشده وانقهرت لدرجة صعب تتصوريها*

*الرب قالنا نسامح ونغفر لما حد يضربنا وده معلهوش كلام لكن لما اولاد بعمر الورد بدون ذنب يتقتلو*

*ميجيش حد ويقول لازم نهدي ومن ضربك على خدك الايمن فدر له الايسر*

*الرب لما قالها قالها عننا كاشخاص في تعاملنا مقالناش نسيب حقنا ونرضى بالظلم *

*الرب نفسو لما حاكمو كان بيرد على كل الاتهامات فما بالك دول روح اهاليهم *

*يمكن معك ان الحقد واستعمال اسلوب الحرب او الدفاع المضاد هو شي سئ*

*ومخالف لتعاليم السيد المسيح *

*لكن كمان مش نترك حق الشهداء دول ده شي مرفوض والرب نفسه ميرضاش بده*

*وبالنسبه للتدخل الخارجي انا مش مع انهم يبقو مسؤلين عن اقباط البلد انما مش ضد انهم يتدخلو لما يستدعي الامر*

*لان صوت الاقباط لو موصلش للعالم كله وبقى فيه تدخل بجد هيسوء الوضع اكتر واكتر *

*خوف الحكومه من الغضب الخارجي هو اللي بيخليها تتصرف بشكل ايجابي في بعض الاحيان *



*شكرا حبيبتي على موضوعك للامانه انا بكتب ردي ودموعي بتنزل حرقة قلبي كام حاسا باهالي الشهداء *

*هي اللي خلتني ارد *

*دايما مواضيعك مميزه ومهمه *

*الك خالص محبتي *
​


----------



## Coptic Man (14 مايو 2010)

عندك حق في كل كلمة قولتيها يا دونا

ليه بننسي او بنتناسي تعاليم ديننا و كتابنا المقدس

ليه بننسي انه حفظنا من الدولة الرومانية الوثنية اقوي امبراطورية في ذلك الوقت بل وحولها للمسيحية لن تكون قوة الاسلام مثل قوة المملكة الرومانية في وقتها

اظن اننا سوف نري يد الله تعمل معنا قريباا جداا

وخصوصا اني الاسلام طول شوية 

شكرا يا دونا علي الموضوع الاكثر من رائع والهام

ربنا يبارك قلمك


----------



## zama (14 مايو 2010)

معادلة صعبة ؟؟ !!

ليه ؟؟

ما يطالبون بأخذ الحق أياً كانت الطريقة فأنهم لا يتناسون قوة الله ، لكن* يطلبون تفعيل دورهم البشرى* ..

يحدث ذلك فى ظل تخدير روح العدالة ، كبح يد القانون ، إسكات صوت الحق بأيدى سلطات الأثم ..

يقابله ع الوجه الأخر تخاذل أولى الأمر المتضررين المسئولين بتلك الجرائم بصمتهم المـُــخيف الغير مـُعلن الأتجاهات ..

لقد أختلطت المفاهيم ، فتحولت الجبن و التخاذل إلى حكمة ..

و ظهرت الأقنعة المبهمة ، فتحول مفهوم المسيحية للذل و الهوان ..

الصليب الذى كان ولا زال رمز العزة و القوة أصبح حديثاً شعار للضعف ، كيف هذا ؟؟ !!  

لمصلحة من سكوتنا و موقفنا الشارد التائه ؟؟ !! 

خسائرنا تزداد يوماً تلو الأخر ..

*أنا أختلف* بكل محبة و تعقل مع أخواتى أصحاب راية (( اللجوء لله فقط )) ..

أشكرك أ / دونا ..


----------



## zama (14 مايو 2010)

متى تظهر شرعية الدفاع عن النفس فى المسيحية ؟؟

هل يعتبر الدفاع عن حق *كرامة البقاء* جـُرماً أمام الله ؟؟

فالأجابات البديهية أن الدفاع عن النفس ليس خطأ سنحاسب عليه ..

ما نفتخر به من تاريخ لكنيستنا فذلك مجرد *أسلوب للتعبير* عن حبهم للإيمان ، لكنه ليس منهج *مـُقنن المعايير* ..

فمن الممكن البقاء على مسيحيتى و أنا محتفظ بكرامتى فى الحياة ، ذلك لن يـُغضب الله ..

نحن نستخدم مفهوم الأية الواحدة ضد الأخرى ..

إن كان *العهد الجديد* ينص بكامل تعاليمه على التسامح الغير مشروط فإن *العهد القديم* جارى العمل به من خلال قول *السيد المسيح *(( *ما جئت لأنقض بل لأكمل* )) ..

تعاليم العهد القديم معروفة للكل (( *عين بعين و سن بسن* )) ..

هناك العديد من الأمثلة (( أبونا أبراهيم )) عندما شن حرباً بـ 300 رجل عندما تم أسر الأعداء أبن أخيه لوط فكانت *حربه مشروعة* لأسترداد ما سلب بالقوة لا يسترد إلا بالقوة ..

و العديد من أمثلة الحروب لشعب بنى أسرائيل ..

حقاً مكتوب بالوصايا العشر (( لا تقتل )) المقصود بها *لا تقتل ظلماً *، فقتل موسى رجل مصرى (( خروج أصحاح 2 عدد 11: 15 )) ..

القتل دفاعاً عن النفس قهراً للظلم لا تحرمه المسيحية ..

أتمنى أكون نجحت فى توصيل مفهومى ..

أشكرك أ / دونا ..


----------



## اكليل الشوك (14 مايو 2010)

*ديما يا دونا مواضيعك رائعة بجد و جميلة اوى

انا معاكى يا دونا فى كل كلمة قولتيها احنا لازم ناخد حقنا فى اللى بيحصلنا و ذى ما انتى قولتى السيد 

المسيح قال ( كونوا حكماء كالحيات و بسطاء كالحمام )

و انا مش عارفة لية احنا بنفضل ساكتين على الاضطهادات اللى بنشوفها و مافيش على  حد بياخد حقنا و 

القضية بتاعة نجع حمادى لسة مش اتحكم فيها لسة ؟ لية؟

بس لازم نكون واثقين ان الرب يدافع عنا و نحن صامتون و هو اللى هياخد  حقنا ولازم كلام ربنا يتحقق ذى اللى 

مكتوب فى الانجيل 

ميرسى كتير يادونا على الموضوع الجميل ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

+coptic+ قال:


> *كلام سليم جدا يا دونا
> احنا بكل بساطة ايمنا اصبح ضعيف فبدل منعتمد علي الله اصبحنا نعتمد علي انفسنا بدل منطلب حكمة من الله نطلب مساعدة من الناس
> الاضطتهاد موجود منذ ان ظهرت المسيحية وانتشرت في كل العالم والاضطهاد كان اقوي واشد من الان بكثير جدا فين ايام دقلديانوس فين ايام حكم العرب لمصر الموت او الجزية ثم المماليك و العثمانين في مصر علي وجة الخصوص التاريخ مليان بالشهداء الذين حطموا امبراطوريات و نقلوا المقطم بالايمان فقط وليس بالعنف و الهمجية
> موضوع جميل جدا
> ربنا يحافظ عليكي*



*للاسف عندك حق
محتاجين نراجع حياتنا ونرجع لحضن مسيحنا هو صخرتنا واماننا 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

grges monir قال:


> *معاكى دونا قى الكلام دة طبعا*
> *بس عارفة الدافع ورا الكلام دة اية اليأس انك تاخدى حقك  بالطرق القانونية*
> *مثلا موضوع نجع حمادى شوفتى التماطل قية ازاى ستة ماتوا محتاجة اية اكتر منكدة عشان تحكمى*
> *انا ضد ان احنا نكون زيى غيرناقى العنف والقتل*
> ...



*لكل شىء وقته يا جرجس واى تأخير ده اكيد بيكون له حكمه مقصوده 
مش لازم نفقد الامل أو نبطل نصلى ونرفع طلباتنا 
لان احنا بصلاتنا اقوى وافضل وبيتهيألى اختبرنا كده فى  مواقف كتير
ميرررسى يا جرجس على تشريفك موضوعى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

dodoz قال:


> *فعلا الموضووع صعب*
> *لان احنا بقينا نتصرف زى اى انسان واقع عليه الظلم ونينا ان احنا مسيحين وان لينا اله قوى يقدر يدافع عنا ونسينا وعوده الكتيرة الى وعدنا بيها "من يمسكم يمس حدقة عينى " و "فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم " و "لا تخف لأنى معك "ووعود تاااانية كتيييير ربنا وعدنا بيها ....*
> *ميرسى ليكى يا دونا*
> *فعلاعندك حق *
> *ديه معادلة صعبة جداااا*​



*الله عليكى
كلام جميل يا قمررر
نورتى يا حبيبتى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

روزي86 قال:


> دايما يا دونا متميزه في مواضيعك
> 
> ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك



*ده بس من ذوقك يا روزايتى يا قمر انتى :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

+Roka_Jesus+ قال:


> *متألقة دايما يا دونا*
> *ميرسي علي الموضوع*​



*ميرررسى يا اجمل وارق روكا :Love_Letter_Open:​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

youhnna قال:


> *موضوع جميل وكلام حكيم دونا
> بس لاحظى حاجة
> ان اغلب ردود افعالنا غالبا مش بتكون حسب تعاليم مسيحنا بتكون حسب فكرنا البشرى
> عشان كدة بتلاقى اللى بيطالب بدعم اقباط المهجر وغيره
> ...



*عندك حق يا يوحنا اعتمادنا على فكرنا وقوتنا البشريه ده شىء مخالف لتعاليم كتابنا اللى للاسف بقينا بنفسره غلط وعلى حسب اهوائنا
نورررررررررت يا يوحنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> فكيف نلجأ لغير الله وهو الذي يعد ويحصي حتى شعور رؤوسنا ؟؟!!
> سؤالى أوجهه لمن يطالب بالعنف والحرب واخذ الحق بالذراع .. هل فعلا كنتم تفضلون ان يكون كتابنا المقدس ملىء بأيات تحث على القتال فى سبيل الله من عينة قاتلوهم والعين بالعين ووووو
> لماذا نتجاهل تعاليم كتابنا المقدس وكأنها اصبحت فجأه لا تلائم هذا العصر اين ما تعنيه
> 
> ...



*مرور مميز
اشكرك استاذى كل الشكر
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## wadeetito (12 يوليو 2010)

ملعون كل من يتكل على زراع بشر 
موضوع ميل جدا اختى العزيزة دونا ربنا اكيييد مش بينسا اولادة وفى الاخر ربا اللى عايزو هو اللى هيكون

تقبلى تحياتى ومحبتى اخوكى تيتووووو


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

besm alslib قال:


> *برغم اني مش مصريه لكن معلش هعلق *
> 
> *لما حصل حادث نجع حمادي ربنا يشهد على كلامي *
> 
> ...



*ما هو ده الفهم الغلط لدعاة الحرب 
مقولناش فى حادث زى حادث نجع حمادى اننا ندور خدنا التانى ولا نقول مسامحين فى حقنا ولا نقول خلاص بقى ننسى ونعيش حياتنا
محدش قال ولا يقدر يقول كده
الموضوع ده بالذات وضح ان لو الاقباط حبوا يوصلوا صوتهم بمطالبهم واحتجاجتهم هيوصلوا
احنا ايد واحده منظمين فى طلباتنا راقيين فى مظاهراتنا عارفين احنا عاوزيين ايه ومصممين عليه 
كلنا اندبحنا مع الشهدا فى نجع حمادى كلنا بكينا وقلبنا نزف عليهم
وهيفضل دمهم بيصرخ فى وداننا لغاية ما القانون يجيب حقنا لاننا مش فى غابه ولا عمرنا هنقابل الغلط بغلط
ميرررسى يا حبيبتى وبجد بجد وحشتينى:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

coptic man قال:


> عندك حق في كل كلمة قولتيها يا دونا
> 
> ليه بننسي او بنتناسي تعاليم ديننا و كتابنا المقدس
> 
> ...



*اشكرك كوبتك على تشجيعك ومرورك الدائم التميز
ربنا معاك *


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

zama قال:


> معادلة صعبة ؟؟ !!
> 
> ليه ؟؟
> 
> ...





zama قال:


> متى تظهر شرعية الدفاع عن النفس فى المسيحية ؟؟
> 
> هل يعتبر الدفاع عن حق *كرامة البقاء* جـُرماً أمام الله ؟؟
> 
> ...



*اعتدت احترام جميع وجهات النظر فلكل فكر اساس اقنع صاحبه به
وخلاصة القول على من يعتنق فكرة الجهاد ورد العنف بالعنف ان يتحمل مسؤولية هذا الاعتناق بمفرده فهو لن يجد مسانده من الكنيسه او سند من الكتاب المقدس  
ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى الغالى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

اكليل الشوك قال:


> *ديما يا دونا مواضيعك رائعة بجد و جميلة اوى
> 
> انا معاكى يا دونا فى كل كلمة قولتيها احنا لازم ناخد حقنا فى اللى بيحصلنا و ذى ما انتى قولتى السيد
> 
> ...



*ميرررسى يا حبيبة قلبى على مرورك الجميل
حقيقى نورتى موضوعى :Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (12 يوليو 2010)

wadeetito قال:


> ملعون كل من يتكل على زراع بشر
> موضوع جميل جدا اختى العزيزة دونا ربنا اكيييد مش بينسا اولادة وفى الاخر ربا اللى عايزو هو اللى هيكون
> 
> تقبلى تحياتى ومحبتى اخوكى تيتووووو



*عندك حق يا تيتو ملعون كل من يتكل على زراع بشر 
اشكرك على المشاركه 
ربنا يبارك حياتك*


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2010)

> السيد المسيح عندما لطمه أحدهم أثناء المحاكمة قال له السيد " أن كنت قد تكلمت رديّا فاشهد على الردي وان حسنا فلماذا تضربني "




شكرا دونا علي الموضوع الرائع
بس احب اقولك ان السيد المسيح نفسه دافع عن نفسه 
يعني ماقالش للجند اضربوا كمان 
وفي معجزة لعازر قالهم "ارفعوا انتم الحجر اولا" يعني ماقلهومش استنوا انا اللي هارافع الحجر 
يعني ملخص كلامي ان ربنا عاوزنا نبتدي نتكلم ونقول حاجه 
احنا بقالنا اكتر من 1700 سنه في الزل والاضطهاد ده 
وبعدين شباب الجيل ده غير ايام جدودنا اللي كانوا يضربوا 
ويخافوا يقولوا آه 
وبصراحه كفايه بقي زل وجبن بتاع اجدادنا 
وبالعربي سكوتهم وجبنهم هو اللي ودانا في داهيه النهارده


----------



## سيدغريب القاضي (14 يوليو 2010)

مساء المحبة والمودة على فكرة موضوع نجع حمادي كان مجرد حادث فردي فقط ليس اكثر كما أن الذين ماتوا هم شهداء وماهم جميعاً الا اخوة تظلهم وتظلنا الوحدة الوطنية وأسرة النسيج الواحد المصرية واذا نظرنا اليهم من ناحية الدين وهو أمر مستبعد لاننا لا ننظر للدين في جانب المعاملة والمودة والمحبة لوجدنا انهم 6 افراد مسيحيين + 1 فرد مسلم كان صديقاً لهم وقد ذكر ذلك نيافة الانبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادي وقد كنت ممن تشرف بتسجيل كلمته ولكننا يجب الا نظر اليهم من ناحية الدين لان الدين بين الانسان وبين ربه وتلك حرية شخصية ولكن يجب ان ننظر الى الامر بعمق اكثر فقد تأثر النسيج الواحد كله في مصر بما حدث لاننا في مصر اسرة واحدة يا اخي ياحبيبي  كما ان الذين فعلوا ذلك ليسوا مسلمين على الاطلاق ولا يعرفون عن الاسلام شيئ ... وقد تبرأ سابقاً شيخ الازهر من هؤلاء  وكل المسلمين وبحضور البابا 
شنوده باباالاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية والانبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادي وشيخ الازهر وغيرهم ... اذا فهم شهداء جميعاً ... شكررررررررراًجزيلاً.


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2010)

netta قال:


> شكرا دونا علي الموضوع الرائع
> بس احب اقولك ان السيد المسيح نفسه دافع عن نفسه
> يعني ماقالش للجند اضربوا كمان
> وفي معجزة لعازر قالهم "ارفعوا انتم الحجر اولا" يعني ماقلهومش استنوا انا اللي هارافع الحجر
> ...



*نيتا حبيبتى محدش قال نسكت ومندافعش عن نفسنا ومنطالبش بحقوقنا 
وده فعلا اللى بيتم بمباركة الكنيسه عن طريق القضاء وفعلا نصرنا كلمة كتابنا المقدس وشريعته 
والقضيه االتا نيه بتاعة نجع حمادى احنا وراها لغاية ما ناخد حقنا وعمرنا ما هننساها
فين الذل والجبن فى اننا نرفض نقابل الهمجيه بهمجيه
فين الذل والجبن فى اننا نقول يا رب يا الهنا يا قوى حقنا عندك وعاوزينه
فين الذل والجبن فى اننا نكون احسن منهم ومنبقاش زيهم ارهابيين 
فين الذل والجبن فى اننا نخاف على شبابنا ومنجرهمش لحرب هنخسر فيها كتير 
ربنا موجود واحنا مش ساكتين وحتى لو اكتفينا بالصلاه هننقل الجبل من تانى 
نورتى موضوعى يا نيتا
ربنا يباركك:Love_Letter_Open:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2010)

سيدغريب القاضي قال:


> مساء المحبة والمودة على فكرة موضوع نجع حمادي كان مجرد حادث فردي فقط ليس اكثر كما أن الذين ماتوا هم شهداء وماهم جميعاً الا اخوة تظلهم وتظلنا الوحدة الوطنية وأسرة النسيج الواحد المصرية واذا نظرنا اليهم من ناحية الدين وهو أمر مستبعد لاننا لا ننظر للدين في جانب المعاملة والمودة والمحبة لوجدنا انهم 6 افراد مسيحيين + 1 فرد مسلم كان صديقاً لهم وقد ذكر ذلك نيافة الانبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادي وقد كنت ممن تشرف بتسجيل كلمته ولكننا يجب الا نظر اليهم من ناحية الدين لان الدين بين الانسان وبين ربه وتلك حرية شخصية ولكن يجب ان ننظر الى الامر بعمق اكثر فقد تأثر النسيج الواحد كله في مصر بما حدث لاننا في مصر اسرة واحدة يا اخي ياحبيبي  كما ان الذين فعلوا ذلك ليسوا مسلمين على الاطلاق ولا يعرفون عن الاسلام شيئ ... وقد تبرأ سابقاً شيخ الازهر من هؤلاء  وكل المسلمين وبحضور البابا
> شنوده باباالاسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية والانبا كيرلس أسقف نجع حمادي وشيخ الازهر وغيرهم ... اذا فهم شهداء جميعاً ... شكررررررررراًجزيلاً.



*مسااااء النور ا/ سيد
اولا برحب بوجودك معانا وبتمنى ان المنتدى ينال اعجابك ويكون سبب بركه وفائده ليك
ثانيا بشكرك على انك بتقول على اخواتنا اللى ماتوا فى نجع حمادى انهم شهدا لان فى اخوه لك رفضوا تسميتهم بالشهدا 
وهو ليس حادث فردى بل هو حلقه فى مسلسل دموى مستمر والفاعل دائما مختل هكذا يخبروننا 
وتصحيحاً لمعلومة ان الفرد المسلم الذى راح ضحية هذا الحادث الاليم هو ليس صديقاً هو مجند كان فى سياره مع افراد مسيحيين وتم قتله عن طريق الخطأ على كلاً ربنا يرحمه 
ثالثا دعنى اسألك لعلى اجد اجابه تشفى الغليل لديك لماذا التأخير القضائى فى اصدار حكم يداوى جراحنا على من فقدناهم رغم ما نراه من سرعة اصدار احكام فى قضايا اخرى بالطبع هى اقل اهميه 
 رابعا تقول انهم لا يعرفون عن الاسلام شىء وا قول لك يعرفون عن الاسلام ما يسمعونه من بعض الدعاه المغرضين ومن افواه من هم اعداء الدين و الانسانيه الداعين لقتل المسيحين الابرياء باعتبارهم كفره يستحقون السحق واسالة دمائهم فى الطرقات
جميل ان يتبرأ شيخ الازهر مما حدث ويعلن اسفه
ورائع ان نرى مشاعر الود الصافى ما بين رجال الدين المسيحى والمسلم على شاشات التليفزيون من احضان وقبلات
ولكن فلنعش على ارض الواقع ولنرى كم الحقد الدفين دا خل الصدور لتعى حجم المشكله التى هى عباره عن قنبلة موجوده قد تنفجر فى اى وقت ولا نعلم مدى خسائرها 
ولكننا على يقين ان من سيدفع الثمن دائما هم ابرياء بلا ذنب
اسفه على الاطاله واهلا بيك مره اخرى *


----------



## tamav maria (14 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك دونا علي التعليق 
ربنا يستر علي ولاده 
المشكله دي مش ها تتحل
الا لما ربنا يمد ايده معانا
ما احنا بقالنا مئات السنين
عمالين نتكلم علي حقوقنا 
خدنا ايه؟؟ ولا حاجه 
(تعبنا الليل كله ولم نصطاد شئ) 
ربنا يباركك دونا


----------



## سيدغريب القاضي (15 يوليو 2010)

*مساءالخير و (المودة والحب والتسامح ) اللي موجودين ديماً واللي همه جوهر المسيحية والاسلام وان لم يلتزم بهما اهل الديانتين الا انهما اخوة ونسيج واحد واسرة واحدة وهذا رأي أغلبية المسلمين وأغلبية المسيحيين الا قلة قليلة فقط أسف أن أقول أنهم ليسوا مسلمين وليسوا مسيحيين وبعيدين عن جوهر الاسلام وجوهر المسيحية ...أرحب بكي اختي الكريمة واشكركي على هذا الاهتمام وأحب أن أوضح لك أنني برغم من أنني مسلم الا اني اشعر وكأن جميع المصريين هم إخوتي بغض النظر عن الدين ولكن انت من جعلتيني اذكرديني والا كنت صديقاً لا يعرف احد عن ديني شيئ فديني مصري هذا هو ديني فان دين الانسان بينه وبين ربه وهو حر في اختيار دينه كما انني لدي اصدقاء كثيرون من اخوتي المسيحيين الذين نأكل سوياً ونشرب سوياً وقد أقترض منهم ان كنت محتاجاً الى مبلغ مافي وقت لا اجد احد من المسلمين يقرضني وقد اقرضهم وتلك حياتي وشباب كثيرون في مصر كذلك وهذا واقع ان اردتي ان تشاهديه ان لم تكوني عشتيه ان كنتي مصرية. وأما أصدقائي فلقد جعلوني أحب دينهم بمعاملتهم لم يشعروني يوما ما انني مخالف لدينهم وهم ايضاً كذلك ولقد قضيت في دراستي الجامعية اربع سنوات منها عامين بالمدينة الجامعية ومنها عامين بسكن خاص وصدقيني ان هؤلاء الاصدقاء كانوا ومازالوا اكثر من إخوتي ابناء امي وابي ومازلنا الى هذه اللحظة وسنستمر اخوة وان اطلقت الاف الاشاعات المغرضة ... *
*الاخت الفاضلة:*
*أريد أن أذكر فقط بما كتبتيه في مقالتك فلقد ذكرتي جمل منها ( إخوة لك رفضوا تسميتهم بالشهداء ـ ليس حادث فردي ـ المسلم الذي راح ضحية هذا الحادث ليس صديقاًهو مجند ـ لماذا التأخير القضائي ـ يعرفون عن الاسلام مايسمعونه من الدعاه المغرضين ـ فلنعش على ارض الواقع ـ كم الحقد الدفين ـ من سيدفع الثمن دائماًهم أبرياء ) هذه هي بعض الجمل التي تفضلتي بكتابتها وسأرد عليها ... في النقاط التالية:*
*أولاً**: أقول بأنهم شهداء و تقولين بان إخوة لك رفضوا تسميتهم بالشهداء أؤكد لكي أنهم ليسوا أخوة لي في الدين على الاطلاق وانه لايشرفني بأن يكونوا إخوتاً لي أصلاً بل إن اخوتي هم من لديهم مودة وحب وتسامح ووسطية وأتشرف بأن أكون أخاً لكم ان كان لديكم مودة ومحبة وتسامح واعتقد بأن ذلك بالفعل هو في أغلبيتكم الا القلة فقط تحاكي قلة ايضاًفي المسلمين...*
*كما أنكي يا اختي فعلتي مثل من عبتي عليهم ـ بدون قصد ـ لانك عندما ذكرتي الشهيد المسلم ذكرتيه بلفظ (الفردالمسلم ـ راح ضحية ) ولم تعترفي بأنه شهيد وفي هذا نظر ...!! بينما أنا في مقالي ذكرت وأكدت بأنهم شهداء جميعهم ... ولكن دعيني أسأل من الذي يحاسب الانسان انه ربه إذا فلا دخل لاحد فيما بين الانسان وبين ربه ...*
*ثانياً**:انتي تقولين أنه ليس حادث فردي فمن اين جئتي بهذه المقولة ان لم يكن احداً قد قالها لكي بغرض ما ...أحب أن أوضح لكي يا اختي بأن بلادنا مصر مستهدفة وكثيراً ماتطلق الاشاعات عليها فتارة يقولون ليس حادث فردي في شأن شهداء نجع حمادي وتارة يقولون عن شهداء قطار الصعيد الذي استشهد فيه الالاف مجرد اشاعة ... وتارة يقولون عن شهداء قرية شمس الدين بالمنيا والفاعل مختل ...اشاعات ... و تارة عن كذا وكذا كلها اشاعات مغرضة ... ويجب على الجميع المثقفين وغيرهم من النسيج الواحد أن يردوا على تلك الاشاعات التي تهدف الى زعزعة الامن وعدم الاستقرار الداخلي ... ولذلك فان هناك مختلين فعلوا كل ذلك ...*
*ثالثاً**:قصة نجع حمادي قد تكون بسبب الشرف وقد تكون بسبب مشاكل ما ولكني أستبعد تماماً ماتفضلتي بذكره من انه جزء من مسلسل () فهو مناقض تماما للواقع وللحقيقة فلا يوجد في مصر ذلك ...*
*رابعاً**:أما عن السؤال الذي تفضلتي بطرحه لماذا التأخير القضائي فاني لست أعمل في مجال القضاء ولست محامياً ولكن يمكن القول بأن القضاء ينظر الى هذه القضية على انها قضية من القضايا الجنائية وهذه هي النظرة السليمة لتلك القضية الا اذا وجد دليل يثبت تصنيفها لاعتبارات عقائدية وهذا ثابت بطلانه ... فكم من القضايا لا تأخذ حكماً الا بعد سنوات اما سمعتي بالمثال الشعبي المشهور(حبال المحاكم طويلة) *
*خامسا**ً:وأما ماذكرتيه بقولكي ( يعرفون عن الاسلام مايسمعونه من الدعاه المغرضين ) فأحب أن أؤكد لكي يا اختي الفاضلة *
*بأنني لم أسمع من احد من الدعاه فعل ذلك وارجوا الا تظلمي أحداً فتكون خطيئة لا ترضي الرب واذاكان لديكي مايثبت ما تقولين فضعي رابط حتى أسمعه بنفسي لان الامر بهذه الطريقة يستوجب الاهتمام كما انك تقولين ذلك ترددين اشاعة سمعتيها وهناك من سمع اشاعة مماثلة عن رجال الدين المسيحي يفعلون نفس ما ذكرتيه بطرية عكسية ولكن كل هذه الاشاعات غير صحيحة بل واحب أن أذكر كلمة نيافة الانبا كيرلس نفسه ( أي اشاعة بتصلنا بنقضي قبل ما ان تطلع ...) وهذا نص وأتشرف بأن أختفظ بما قاله على الكمبيوتر الخاص ... وهذا كله اشاعات ...*
*سادسا**ً: تقولين لنعش على ارض الواقع هذه الجملة أحزنتني جداً ولم اتوقع ان اقرأها او اسمعها فهذه هي اول مرة اقرأها وكأننا بعيدين عن ارض الواقع وكأنني أعيش في عالم الاحلام فكيف بأصدقائي واخوتي المسيحيين سأجعلهم يردون عليكي في القريب ان امكنني ذلك ...*
*سابعا**ً: تقولين ( كم الحقد الدفين ) أحب أن أؤكد لكي أنه لا يوجد حقد من أي نوع في نفوس المسلمين في مصر تجاه اخوتهم المسيحيين وكذلك لا يوجد حقد في نفوس المسيحيين تجاه اخوتهم المسلمين واننا نسيج واحد واخوة لانه لا يكون المسلم مسلم حتى يحب الناس جميعاً وكذلك لا يكون المسيحي مسيحي محباً للمسيح حتى يحب الناس جميعاً والا فما معنى ( الله محبه ) اريدكي ان تشرحي لي معناها ؟ اذا تكرمتي . *
*ثامناً**: قولكي (من سيدفع الثمن الابرياء ) واتسائل ثمن ماذا ثمن ما في الخيال ؟ام ثمن الاشاعات ؟ ... والله الذي هو ربنا جميعاً*
*اننا في مصر لا فرق بين مسلم ومسيحي ولا احد من النسيج الواحد يحمل في صدره للاخر كراهية ولا حقداً ولا شيئ وأتحدى ان وجد دليل يدل على العكس انزلي الشارع متخفية من غير كاميرات ... عارفة المشكلة فين في بعض الناس اللي معندهاش دين من الطرفين ودول قلة قليلة لاوزن لها أمام رجال دين حقيقيين وبعيداً عن أضواء الكاميرات وانني لأحتقر الرجل الذي يشيع الفتن *
*ويسعى لنشر بذور الكراهية بين ابناء النسيج الواحد ولا أحترمة على الاطلاق وان كان على ديني ... وأحب جداً الرجل واحترم الرجل الذي يدعوا للمحبة والمودة والتسامح بين النسيج الواحد وان لم أكن على دينه ... *
*وبعدين فيه اخت بتقول بقالنا 1700سنة في زل ... ده كلام زل ايه ياريت تسمعي فيلم حسن ومرقص فيه كلام اشاعات زي كده في الفيلم ... اسمعيه لانه عبرعن واقع فعلا موجود في مصر واقع حاصل بالفعل احنا شعب طيب جداً تحصل مشكلة بين طرفين بالليل الصبح يتصالحه لكن لو تدخل حد من المستفيدين اللي همه ملهمش دين ومروجي الاشاعات برضه ربنا علشان بيحب مصر تيجي ناس تصلح ويحصل صلح وتتصافى النفوس بسرعة وتعود المياه لمجاريها ... واللي يقول غير كده ياريت يراجع نفسه كويس والمسيح الطاهرالمخلص انا حزين وانا بسمع الكلام ده من أخواتي ......... ليه؟ *
*وخلاصة القول**: أن رجال الدين من النسيج الواحد في الكنيسة والجامع عليهم أن يعلموا الناس المحبة والمودة والتسامح واحترام عقائد الاخرين وضرورة الوحدة والقضاء على الاشاعات وعدم العيب او الاستهزاء بعقيدة الاخر فاذا علم انه كما يستهزء بالناس سوف يستهزء به الناس واذا ظن شخص ما انه سيعيب ولن يرد عليه احد فهو مخطئ وان رد عليه بمثل قوله فهو مخطئ ولكن يرد عليه بكل حكمة وبطريقة جميلة وبماهو افضل منه حتى يثبت للجميع مبائه واخلاقه وسأضرب مثال :ـ*
*نفرض ان هناك ولد صغير (@) قابل ولداً اخر (#) فقام الاول بالشتم والاستهزاء بوالد الولد الثاني ترى ماهو المتوقع هل يرد الولد الثاني على من شتم والده الا بمثل ماشتم به والده وفي الحقيقة لا احد يعيب على الولد الثاني لانه رد ولم يبدأ بالعيب ...*
*واما الولد الاول فهو البادي والبادي بالاساءة دوما أظلم واتسائل لماذا يغضب الولد الاول أوليس هو الذي تسبب في الاساءه لوالده بما فعل مع والد الاخر ... واما مو قف الناس من ذلك هو السخرية من الطرفين ...*
*واما اذا قابل الولد الثاني تلك الاساءة بماهو افضل منها لكان هو الافضل ولرتفع في نظر الناس بقولهم انه الافضل في اخلاقه *
*فبالاخلاق والمعاملة الحسنة وحسن الظن واركز على حسسسسسسسن الظن بالاخرين تسود انت/انتم بين الناس وترتفع/ون...*
*ارجوا ان محدش يزعل من الحوار والخلاف في الرأي لا يفسد للود قضية انا فخور جداً ان فيه حد عبرني من زمان وانا نفسي عضو ياخد باله مما اكتب من أعضاء الكنيسة والله والمسيح الطاهر والقران والاناجيل علشان تصدقه انا سعيد بيكم جداً *
*ومستعد للاقتناع بأي فكره بالحوار المحترم الجاد شكراًلكي ... شكرررررررررراً جزيلاً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2010)

netta قال:


> اشكرك دونا علي التعليق
> ربنا يستر علي ولاده
> المشكله دي مش ها تتحل
> الا لما ربنا يمد ايده معانا
> ...



*العبره بالنهايه يا نيتا
"فَرِحِينَ فِي الرَّجَاءِ، صَابِرِينَ فِي الضَّيْقِ، مُواظِبِينَ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ" *


----------



## Dona Nabil (11 أكتوبر 2010)

سيدغريب القاضي قال:


> *مساءالخير و (المودة والحب والتسامح ) اللي موجودين ديماً واللي همه جوهر المسيحية والاسلام وان لم يلتزم بهما اهل الديانتين الا انهما اخوة ونسيج واحد واسرة واحدة وهذا رأي أغلبية المسلمين وأغلبية المسيحيين الا قلة قليلة فقط أسف أن أقول أنهم ليسوا مسلمين وليسوا مسيحيين وبعيدين عن جوهر الاسلام وجوهر المسيحية ...أرحب بكي اختي الكريمة واشكركي على هذا الاهتمام وأحب أن أوضح لك أنني برغم من أنني مسلم الا اني اشعر وكأن جميع المصريين هم إخوتي بغض النظر عن الدين ولكن انت من جعلتيني اذكرديني والا كنت صديقاً لا يعرف احد عن ديني شيئ فديني مصري هذا هو ديني فان دين الانسان بينه وبين ربه وهو حر في اختيار دينه كما انني لدي اصدقاء كثيرون من اخوتي المسيحيين الذين نأكل سوياً ونشرب سوياً وقد أقترض منهم ان كنت محتاجاً الى مبلغ مافي وقت لا اجد احد من المسلمين يقرضني وقد اقرضهم وتلك حياتي وشباب كثيرون في مصر كذلك وهذا واقع ان اردتي ان تشاهديه ان لم تكوني عشتيه ان كنتي مصرية. وأما أصدقائي فلقد جعلوني أحب دينهم بمعاملتهم لم يشعروني يوما ما انني مخالف لدينهم وهم ايضاً كذلك ولقد قضيت في دراستي الجامعية اربع سنوات منها عامين بالمدينة الجامعية ومنها عامين بسكن خاص وصدقيني ان هؤلاء الاصدقاء كانوا ومازالوا اكثر من إخوتي ابناء امي وابي ومازلنا الى هذه اللحظة وسنستمر اخوة وان اطلقت الاف الاشاعات المغرضة ... *
> *الاخت الفاضلة:*
> *أريد أن أذكر فقط بما كتبتيه في مقالتك فلقد ذكرتي جمل منها ( إخوة لك رفضوا تسميتهم بالشهداء ـ ليس حادث فردي ـ المسلم الذي راح ضحية هذا الحادث ليس صديقاًهو مجند ـ لماذا التأخير القضائي ـ يعرفون عن الاسلام مايسمعونه من الدعاه المغرضين ـ فلنعش على ارض الواقع ـ كم الحقد الدفين ـ من سيدفع الثمن دائماًهم أبرياء ) هذه هي بعض الجمل التي تفضلتي بكتابتها وسأرد عليها ... في النقاط التالية:*
> *أولاً**: أقول بأنهم شهداء و تقولين بان إخوة لك رفضوا تسميتهم بالشهداء أؤكد لكي أنهم ليسوا أخوة لي في الدين على الاطلاق وانه لايشرفني بأن يكونوا إخوتاً لي أصلاً بل إن اخوتي هم من لديهم مودة وحب وتسامح ووسطية وأتشرف بأن أكون أخاً لكم ان كان لديكم مودة ومحبة وتسامح واعتقد بأن ذلك بالفعل هو في أغلبيتكم الا القلة فقط تحاكي قلة ايضاًفي المسلمين...*
> ...



*عزيزى سيد اولا اعتذر عن تأخيرى فى الرد عليك بسب انشغالى :smi411:
ثانيا احييك على روحك ومشاعرك الطيبه التى قلما لمسناها فى الوقت الحالى
لكن للاسف عزيزى الاوضاع التى تتحدث عنها من روح المحبه والتألف بين المسلم والمسيحى اندثرت واختفت أو فلنكن أكثر تفائلا ونقول ندرت 
نظرتك للامر ان الدين لله والوطن للجميع ايضاً هذا اصبح شعار قديم
فاليوم الشعار السائد الوطن للاقوى ومن يخالف دينى وعقيدتى هو عدو كافر يستحق القتل بلا رحمه
هل تتخيل وطن بهذا الشعار يدوم
هل تعى الى اين يسير هذا الوطن ومن عليه
اشكرك على نعتك لنا بصفات جميله من موده ومحبه وتسامح وهذه هى تعاليم المسيح لنا 
وأما أنا فأقول لكم: أحبوا أعداءكم باركوا لاعنيكم. أحسنوا إلى إلى مُبغضيكم، وصلوا لأجل الذين يسيئون إليكم ويطردونكم(مت 5: 43 ، 44)
وما قصدته ان هناك فعلا مسلمين لم يهتز قلبهم لما رأيناه من دماء مساله عى الطرقات لشباب فى عمر الزهور والدليل الابتسامات التى رأيناها على الوجوه يوم الجنازه وتهليل النساء من الشرفات حتى ان احداهن زغرتت من الفرحه على الرغم لو كان ما حدث حدث لشباب مسلمين كنا بكيناهم من القلب
الواقع الذى تحكيه اوافقك عليه فأنا مصريه وعشته وكان لى اصدقاء مسلمين الى الان اتذكرهم واحن لهم فوقتها كانت الصداقه ما بيننا صافيه وجميله ويسودها الود النقى 
ولكن هذا كان فى الماضى فاليوم نعيش عصر قبيح نرى الام والاب يحذرون اطفاهم من اللعب مع الطفل المسيحى الكافر
اليوم نرى استخدام مسىء للايات القرأنيه فى المواصلات العامه عندما يتعمد الشاب او الشابه المسلمه القاءها فى اذان المسيحى بشكل مستفزليعلم انه كافر وعليه أن يتوب ويصير مسلماً دون ادنى احترام لحرية العقيده أو حتى احترام للدين الاخر أو ليست هكذا تعاليم الاسلام  !!!!

عزيزى لست انا من قلت بل زوجة الفقيد المسلم عندما شتمت فى المسيحيه والمسيحيين وقالت أنه لم يكن فى عمله بل كان ذاهب لشراء مستلزمات للبيت وعموما انا طلبت له الرحمه فهو ايضاً مات غدراً لا ذنب
يا عزيزى التاريخ يشهد لما اقول 
الفتنه الطائفيه تعود وتزحف  من جديد بوجهها القبيح فكل يوم واخر نسمع عن حادث مشابه والامر يختلف تماما عن اى حادث اخر فالقضاء والقدر شىء والعمد والاصرار شىء اخر
واؤكدلك أن حادث نجع حمادى لم يكن اخذ بالتار بدافع الشرف فلا عقل يصدق هذا الادعاء فالقضيتين منفصلتين تماما ولا رابط ينهم ولا احد يصدق لن هذا الكمونى البلطجى صاحب السوابق له من النخوه ما تجعله يقدم على فعل كهذا بدافع الشهامه 
تسألنى عن الدعاه الذين يدعون الى تكفيرنا وقتلنا الم يدعوو الى هذا الدكنور محمد عماره وغيره ؟؟
 المواقف كثيره والفتاوى اكثر ادخل على جوجل وابحث ستجد ما لا يسرك فأنا لا القى التهم جزافاً
 هناك موقف شهدته بنفسى   اثناء سيرى فى احدى المناطق الشعبيه المزدحمه عندما سمعت باذنى امام مسجد صغير هناك وهو يقول بسخريه واكلى الحمير والخنازير 
تعتقد يقصد من ؟؟

صدقنى اخى الغالى انا ايضاً جرحنى جداا ان اتحدث عن واقع لا احبه أو احبذه فأنا وكما سبق وقلت احن جدااا لايام كانت تجمعنى باصدقائى المسلمين علا ويحيى ومصطفى واحمد حسام وغيرهم كانوا اعضاء فى مجموعتنا يذهون معنا للكنيسه ونخرج معهم فى اعيادهم كانت المحبه نقيه كنت اضحك من قلبى عندما تكون معى علا فى الكنيسه وتطلب منى ان اخبرها عندما يجب ان نقف وعندما نستطيع ان نجلس وقت الصلاه 
اختلطت دموعنا عندما فقدنا صديقتنا فى عمر ال 18 عام بكينا عليها مسلمين قبل مسيحين فقد كانت صديقتنا واختنا  
  كنا نقف فى حوش الكنيسه فلا مسلم داخل ليميل اذن فتاه لتسلم ولا مسيحى يستشعر خطر من وجود مسلم فى كنيسته ولا اهل يمنعونا ان نخرج مع اصدقائنا المسلمين فى رمضان مشاركه منا لفرحتهم
من كل قلبى اتمنى ان يعود الاما ن وان تعود معه هذه الاحاسيس الجميله لتعيشها ابنتى كما عشتها انا
اتذكر كل هذا واكتبه بدموعى صدقنى فأنا ما زلت احبهم جدااا واتمنى أن يعود الحال لما كان .
للاسف لا
 اصبح هناك فرق بين مسلم ومسيحي يستشعره كل مسيحى باحث عن وظيفه عندما يجد تفضيل للمسلم ويستشعره كل طالب متفوق عندما يجد ان المسلم الذى يليه فى التقدير هو من عين بدلا عنه 
الامثله كثيررره جدااا وكلها جارحه وحارقه ومهينه
عزيزى لا احد لا يتمنى ان يصير الواقع اجمل واهدأ
لا احد يكره أن يعيش فى هدوء وسلام وامان ولكن
اعتقد انى بدأت افقد الامل فى ان يعود الامر لما كنا عليه 
فنحن بالفعل نحتاج لمعجزه فى زمن يرفض المعجزات 
تحياتى لشخصك الكريم واتمنى ان لا تجد ما بين سطور كلماتى شيئاً يعكر احاسيس قلبك النبيله *


----------



## zama (13 أكتوبر 2010)

dona nabil قال:


> *اعتدت احترام جميع وجهات النظر فلكل فكر اساس اقنع صاحبه به
> وخلاصة القول على من يعتنق فكرة الجهاد ورد العنف بالعنف ان يتحمل مسؤولية هذا الاعتناق بمفرده فهو لن يجد مسانده من الكنيسه او سند من الكتاب المقدس
> ربنا يبارك حياتك اخى الغالى*



أشكرك لمبادرتك بالأحترام ..

أولاً : أريد الإشارة بكلمة الجهاد فهى تختلف بمعناها بحسب بيئة و أسلوب تطبيقها ، 

حضرتك بتوصفى كلامى بالجهاد المترسخ بالأذهان ألا و هو الهمج و النهب الإسلامى ..

لكى نكون منصفين لابد من إرجاع الألفاظ لمعانيها الأصلية :

ما يصفوه بالجهاد الإسلامى هو نهب و سرقة مقنعة ،

كذلك الحال عندما سموا السرقة بأيام الثورة *تأميم* ، 

أتيت بمثالين على سبيل الذكر لا الحصر ..

== 

أنا لا أقصد إطلاقاً رد العنف بالعنف ، أعنى درء الخطر (( ذلك دفاع )) ..

==

أى كنيسة أو كتاب مقدس حضرتك تقصدى أنى ما أنتظر منها معاونة ،

أنا بحاول أكون مطلع على دينى كويس لأراقب معايير تصرفاتى ..

للأسف حضراتكم مشغوليات الحياة أثقلت بأحمالها عليكم و أغفلتم *تاريخ الكنيسة *

أنا قريت *السنكسار* كله (( من ضمن القراءات )) إصدار من جزئين ، هذكر لسيادتك أمثلة :

*1- اليوم الــــ 16 من شهر برمهات المبارك ..*

حدث دفاع عسكرى من قبل ملك النوبة كرياكوس بعهد الأنبا خائيل البابا الـ 46 من باباوات الأسكندرية نظراً لما يعانوه المسيحيين من تجبر الحكام (( بعهد الحاكم عبد الملك )) ،
حضر بجيش عتاده 100 ألف جندى ..

مثال أخر ، 

*2- اليوم الـــــــــ 12 من شهر مسرى المبارك ..*

تذكار تولية الملك قسطنطين *البار *حارب مكسييانوس قيصر و قتله دفاعاً عن المسيحيين ..

دا ملخص الحكاية بالأمثلة و الأدلة الموثقة ..

==

هى دى الكنيسة الحقيقية اللى بتقف ضد الشر ..

أما الكنيسة الحالية مسيسة ببعض قراراتها 
(( الأمثلة كثيرة لا داعى لذكرها لضيق المجال )) ..

==

أنا قولت لحضراتكم عايز *مناظرة* بالأيات و التوثيق و الأحداث الكتابية رفضتم ، 

*للأسف أى فكر مخالف لكم لم تكتفوا بأن تعلنوا الأختلاف بل تشجبوه أيضاً* ..

أولاً و أخيراً المنتدى ساحة للنقاش لا ميدان حرب ..

دوافعى للحديث عن نقد الوضع الحالى هو شركتى بهذا الجسد المقدس (( الكنيسة )) ..

عايز أقول لحضراتكم إن الأمور المسيحية التى محل خلاف لابد و أن تولوها جزء من أهتمامكم لأن إعمار البيوت من الداخل أمر ضرورى (( *مجرد رأئ* )) ..


----------



## Dona Nabil (2 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> أشكرك لمبادرتك بالأحترام ..
> 
> أولاً : أريد الإشارة بكلمة الجهاد فهى تختلف بمعناها بحسب بيئة و أسلوب تطبيقها ،
> 
> ...



[B*]+ طيب انت بتقول انك لم تقصد ان تجاهد بالعنف وبالسيف وفى نفس الوقت تدعو للحرب 
انت عاوزنا نعد جيش مسيحى ؟؟؟
من فضلك وضحلنا فكرك بطريقه بسيطه 
ما صورة الجهاد الذى تقصده *[/B]
++ للأسف حضراتكم مشغوليات الحياة أثقلت بأحمالها عليكم و أغفلتم *تاريخ الكنيسة 
اتهام غير مقبول فليس من حق احد ان يحكم على مدى اهتمامه والتفافته لامور دينه 
حكمك خاطىء لانها مجرد تكهنات 







+++هى دى الكنيسة الحقيقية اللى بتقف ضد الشر ..

أما الكنيسة الحالية مسيسة ببعض قراراتها 
(( الأمثلة كثيرة لا داعى لذكرها لضيق المجال )) ..​

أنقر للتوسيع...



أنقر للتوسيع...

وماذا تريد من الكنيسه الان اكثر من دورها الذى تقوم به حاليا
كلامك ما زال مبهم يحتاج للايضاح 

++++ شىء محزن ان تطلب مناظره ما بينك وبين شريكك فى الجسد اللواحد
يا عزيزى لم يصل الخلاف بيننا الى هذا الحد أو هكذا اعتقد 




للأسف أى فكر مخالف لكم لم تكتفوا بأن تعلنوا الأختلاف بل تشجبوه أيضاً
أولاً و أخيراً المنتدى ساحة للنقاش لا ميدان حرب ..
دوافعى للحديث عن نقد الوضع الحالى هو شركتى بهذا الجسد المقدس (( الكنيسة )) ..

عايز أقول لحضراتكم إن الأمور المسيحية التى محل خلاف لابد و أن تولوها جزء من أهتمامكم لأن إعمار البيوت من الداخل أمر ضرورى​​

أنقر للتوسيع...

كل ما نرفضه بحسب قوانيننا هى النقاشات الطائفيه فنحن نبحث عن ما يجمعنا ولا يفرقنا 
بالفعل المنتدى ساحة للنقاش ولم ولن نمنع احد ان يتناقش فيما هو لائق وجائز التحدث فيه
ليست هناك اى امور مسيحيه محل خلاف بعيداً عن اى طائفيه لك ان تتحدث كيفما شئت 
تحياتى لشخصك  *


----------



## zama (2 نوفمبر 2010)

> *انت عاوزنا نعد جيش مسيحى ؟؟؟*


 
شوفى سيادتك ، كنت أنكلمت قبل كدا ، 

أتقال عليا " *إن عندى كبت و بتخذ المنتدى مكان للتعبير عوضاً عن عجزى للتعبير *

*بميدان الحياة العملية* " ..

أنا عارف  مين اللى قالها ، لكن لا داعى للنشر ع العام (( لو حابة تعررفى ع الخاص )) ..



> *اتهام غير مقبول فليس من حق احد ان يحكم على مدى اهتمامه والتفافته لامور دينه
> حكمك خاطىء لانها مجرد تكهنات *


 
أنا لست قاضياً بتلك الموقف لأصدر حكم أساساً ، لكن هناك شئ يسمى أستدلال منطقى ..



> *شىء محزن ان تطلب مناظره ما بينك وبين شريكك فى الجسد اللواحد
> يا عزيزى لم يصل الخلاف بيننا الى هذا الحد أو هكذا اعتقد*


 
النقاش حول الأمور المتضاربة الأراء أصبح شئ محزن !!

ما رأئ حضرتك لأزالة أى أبهام بين الأخوة ؟؟ 

 طالما أصبح مائدة الحوار للتناظر شئ محزن !!



> *كل ما نرفضه بحسب قوانيننا هى النقاشات الطائفيه فنحن نبحث عن ما يجمعنا ولا يفرقنا *


 
بأى طائفية تكلمت سابقاً ؟؟ !!

أنا لا أدعو لأى مذهب بحساب الأخر ..

إذن فما الطائفية ؟؟

==

هوضح لسيادتك لاحقاً خطوط عريضة للإيجاز ..


----------



## zama (3 نوفمبر 2010)

رأيئ بسيط جداً ،

(( أن لا نكون كالورق الأصفر ع الأشجار ، تتقاذفنا الريح )) ..

ما أطلبه هو الكرامة ، لا أطيل أكثر من ذلك ..

==

الأب عندما يؤدب أبنه فأنه لا يكرهه ، 

يقول الكتاب المقدس (( ربى أبنك بقضيب من حديد )) ، 

عندما نقاوم أعدائنا لنعيش سوياً (( نحن و هم أيضاً )) حياة كريمة فأننا لا نكرهم بل نقتلع الأثمة من بينهم 

لترجع النفس الأنسانية لصوابها ..

تقول الأية (( *أحبوا أعدائكم* )) ، 

فنحن أيضاً بوقت ما كنا أعداء للسماء قبل الصلح و رغم ذلك تجسد الأب بصورتنا و عاملنا بأسلوبنا نصحنا مرة، و وبخنا الأخرى (( بأصحاحات الويلات )) و  ضربنا أيضاً (( حادثة الباعة بالهيكل )) ..

يقول الكتاب المقدس 

أمثالٌ الأصحاح 29 العدد 17 أَدِّبِ ابْنَكَ فَيُرِيحَكَ وَيُعْطِيَ نَفْسَكَ لَذَّاتٍ.

و يقول أيضاً 

أمثالٌ الأصحاح 27 العدد 17 الْحَدِيدُ بِالْحَدِيدِ يُحَدَّدُ وَالإِنْسَانُ يُحَدِّدُ وَجْهَ صَاحِبِهِ.  

نحن من نحدد أى تعامل نريده من الناس ..

ما نحن به اليوم هو ثمرة التطبيق الخاطئ و النسبى النجاح لتعاليم الكتاب المقدس ..

==

يقول البعض مستنداً للأية (( *لا تقاوموا الشر* )) 

يوجد مثل صينى قرأته بأحدى الصحف 

(( تمهلوا بمقاومة الشر لكى لا يضبح أشر )) ،

أنه بالفعل يشابه المثل المصرى البلدى أووووووى (( أصبر على جارك ......... )) ،

أرد على مستخدمى الأية الواحدة بقول الكتاب المقدس بتلك الأية : أفسس 6 عدد 13 

(( 13 مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ احْمِلُوا *سِلاَحَ اللهِ الْكَامِلَ* *لِكَيْ تَقْدِرُوا أَنْ تُقَاوِمُوا فِي الْيَوْمِ الشِّرِّيرِ*، )) ..

الله بذاته عامل كل شخص منا بما يناسبه و الأمثلة عدة أذكر بعض للأستدلال لا للحصر :

*1- معاملة الله لشعب نينوى (( قــَبل توبتهم )) ..

2- معاملة الله لشعب سدوم  (( أشعلهم بالنار و الكبريت )) ..*

*الله كلى الرحمة و العدل ، نحن أولاده واجب علينا الرحمة أولاً و العدل ثانياً ..*

*نحن رحمنا كثيراً فيما سبق ، ألم يكن آن آوان تطبيق العدل ؟؟ *
*
رحمة بدون عدل = تسيب ..

عدل بدون رحمة =  قسوة ..*

==

*أرجو كل الناطقين بالأية الواحدة ، كفى الأية الواحدة لكى لا ينقسم البيت على ذاته *..

*ناطقى الأية الواحدة ، لا أريد أثبات صحة موقفى و لكن أريد الصح فقط أينما كان سواء موقفكم أو موقفى من الكتاب ..*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> شوفى سيادتك ، كنت أنكلمت قبل كدا ،
> 
> أتقال عليا " *إن عندى كبت و بتخذ المنتدى مكان للتعبير عوضاً عن عجزى للتعبير *
> 
> ...



*يا ريت بلاش سيادتك دىعلشان مش ظريفه ومش بحبها ومفيش اخ بيقولها لاخته :11azy: 
هناقشك فى مشاركتك اللاحقه *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> رأيئ بسيط جداً ،
> 
> (( أن لا نكون كالورق الأصفر ع الأشجار ، تتقاذفنا الريح )) ..
> 
> ...



*ببساطه يا زاما عارف المشكله فى ايه 
انك صاحب فكر لا تجيد التعبير عنه أو توضيحه 
هل ترى ان هناك من افكارك ما يمكن تنفيذها على ارض الواقع فى الوقت الحالى ؟؟*


----------



## zama (19 نوفمبر 2010)

حاضر بلاش " سيادتك " أحتراماً لرغبتك ، لكن هتعامل أزاى ؟؟ 

==



> *ببساطه يا زاما عارف المشكله فى ايه
> انك صاحب فكر لا تجيد التعبير عنه أو توضيحه *



!! 

ما العجز الظاهر بالتعبير ؟؟ !!

هل ألفاظى ركيكة ؟؟ !!

هل مستوى لغتى متدنى ؟؟ !!

الحقيقة مش فاهم قصدك ، أستأذنك التوضيح ..

الجزئية دى فكرتنى بموسى النبى عندما كان لسانه ثقيل فأختار له الرب هارون أخاه ليكن المتحدث الرسمى لأنه كان لا يجيد التعبير ..

==



> *هل ترى ان هناك من افكارك ما يمكن تنفيذها على ارض الواقع فى الوقت الحالى ؟؟*



من الدار للنار بدون دراسة أو تدريب أو تخطيط ، 

لنظهر بقوة على أرض الواقع لابد من التنفيذ بدقة وذلك لن يأتى إلا بدراسة الوضع من جوانب كثيرة منها 

على سبيل المثال :

++ عوامل ضعفنا و قوة الأخر  (( مجرد عناوين )) ..

1- قلة العدد (( أمر واقع لابد من موازنة ذلك الجزء بمميزات أخرى )) ..
2- مساندة بعض مسئولى الأجهزة التنفيذية لهم (( تواطئ )) ..
3- التكاتف لنصرة بعضهم أياً كان حاله (( يقابله تفكك لدينا لأن حياة الشركة نظرى فقط بمعظم الوقت )) ..
4- يوجد حاجز نفسى لدينا _ أسبابه تراكمية ليست وليدة اللحظة _ مفاداته تضخيم الطرف الأخر ..
5- تشديد مراقبة الأجهزة الأمنية بنا (( بمجرد إنشاء مطرانية ببا جراء التقسيم الجديد تم إنشاء فرع لمباحث أمن الدولة بمركز " ذلك على غير العادة " )) ..
6- ندرة التسليح الشخصى لدينا _ ذلك كان واضح بملف *الكشح* نتيجة سحب السلاح المرخص _ 
(( يقابله وفرة التسليح بأى حوادث أعتداءات أخرها نجع حمادى )) تاريخ ملئ ..
7- مصادر تمويل لأنشطة الأعتداءات علينا بعضها تحت المجهر و الأخرى فى المجهول (( ما خفى كان أعظم )) ..
8- لديهم وسائل جذب كثيرة لشبابهم و الدليل واضح بالشارع  (( بالحال الذى نحن فيه يوجد لدينا وسائل منفرة لشبابنا ما بين عقدة خدام ، تطبيق خاطئ لطقس دينى ، إهمال الأفتقاد ، فقر فى الإمكانيات ، ألخ ..... )) ..
9- إيمان شبابهم بأهمية الواجب الدينى (( بالمقابل لا مبالاة لدى البعض لدينا بأهمية دوره نظراً لفقدانه فى الثقة بنفسه *أو *لأنشغاله بأشياء أخري )) ..
10- يوجد لديهم مؤسسات أو تنظيمات _ لا أختلف بالتسمية الآن _ لبحث العجز و وأده فى مهده و الحث لمراكز القوى و إدارة مختلف الموارد (( بالمقابل لدينا يوجد تسيب ملموس فى مواردنا و لدى بعض الحوادث المقززة )) ..

السؤال الذى يطرح نفسه إلى أين نذهب بعد خطوة الصلاة ؟؟ 

لو كانت الصلاة تغير كل شئ ما كان عمل أباؤنا *المتوحدين* فى البرية ..

هذا ليس *أختزالاً بقدر الصلاة* بل بالأحرى أعتراف *بقوة الله الممنوحة لنا* و مدى تأثيرنا ..

لم أأتِ بأجابة ع السؤال للآن ، 

*أليات العمل* كثيرة لكنها مازالت حبر على ورق ، لكن لابد من الأتيان بالجزئية السابقة ..

1- ما نرجوه و تسعى إليه هو فصائل تنشط بحالة تخاذل أجهزة العدالة عن توفير الأمن لنا و تحقيق الأستقرار ..

هدفنا (( حراسة عقيدتنا )) ..

كيفية التنفيذ غير متاحة ع العلن (( *بالخاص ممكن* )) ..


----------



## Kiril (19 نوفمبر 2010)

اذن هل الحل هو السكوت و الطلب من الرب ان يأخذ حقنا لنا ؟


----------



## zama (19 نوفمبر 2010)

kiril قال:


> اذن هل الحل هو السكوت و الطلب من الرب ان يأخذ حقنا لنا ؟



ما نحن فيه هو نتيجة السكوت ، 

أطلب دائماً من الله المعونة بالعمل ، لابد أن نحتفظ بقدر كبير من الهدوء (( نعمل فى صمت )) ..

لكن تقصد أيه بجملتك الأخيرة ؟؟


----------



## Kiril (20 نوفمبر 2010)

ما هو الحل اذن ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2010)

zama قال:


> حاضر بلاش " سيادتك " أحتراماً لرغبتك ، لكن هتعامل أزاى ؟؟
> 
> ==
> 
> ...



*ازاى يعنى نتعامل ازاى
قولى يا دونا علشان احس انك بتعاملنى زى اختك بجد 
سيادتك دى مكانها مش هنا خالص ولما بتتقال هنا بيبقى معناها مش ظريف 
++ بص يا زاما انا لما  قلتلك انك صاحب فكر لا تجيد التعبير عنه مكانش قصدى اوجهلك اتهام او اهينك واهين فكرك
كلامى كان بمثابة طلب للتوضيح لا اكتر ولا اقل
لكن علشان تقول ما العجز الظاهر بالتعبير ؟؟ !!

هل ألفاظى ركيكة ؟؟ !!

هل مستوى لغتى متدنى ؟؟ !!
الكلام ده لا يليق حتى انك تسأل عنه لانى لو شايفاك كده كنت قفلت باب الحوار بيننا من البدايه وانا ورغم اختلافى معك فى افكارك الطروحه الا انى هناقشك وبنيه صافيه لانى فعلا عاوزه اتعرف على الفكر المخالف عن قرب 
++ نيجى بقى لموضوعنا  
بتتكلم عن انشاء ما يشابه جيش مسيحى  وده مشابه من وجهة نظرى لفكر الجماعات الارهابيه طبعا مع الفارق انك تقصد انه هيكون جيش مدافع مش معتدى .. صح ولا انا فاهمه غلط ؟؟
+ قلة العدد وده شىء واقعى وخد بالك انه  كمان مش كل العدد القليل ده من الشباب فى كبار فى السن وسيدات وبنات واطفال 
+مساندة بعض مسئولى الأجهزة التنفيذية لهم (( تواطئ )) ..
الصراحه مش فاهمه الجزئيه دى يا ريت تشرحها اكتر 
+ التكاتف لنصرة بعضهم أياً كان حاله (( يقابله تفكك لدينا لأن حياة الشركة نظرى فقط بمعظم الوقت )) ..
 انت بتقول هما متكاتفين واحنا متفككين 
فيييين التفكك من وجهة نظرك 
مثلا تقصد لو واحد مسيحى عمل جريمه نقف معاه ونناصره عملا بمبدأ انصر اخاك والى اخره ...
+حاجز نفسى 
تقصد بيه اننا مستضعفين نفسنا وجبناء وخوافين مش كده ؟؟
+ مش يمكن مباحث امن الدوله عملت كده كنوع من الحمايه للمكان ( مش بدافع عنهم اكيد مجرد تساؤل )  
+موضوع السلاح بقى
يعنى للتوضيح بس
بتنادى بسلاح لكل فرد ولا كفايه سلاح لكل اسره وهل السلاح ده هيكون رسمى بترخيص ولا مهرب ؟؟
وطبعاا عاوزه اعرف التمويل للموضوع ككل لان اكيد الحكايه دى من اولها لاخرها مكلفه جدااا فوق طاقة دخل الاسره العادى فاحب اعرف  بقى هيكون من الكنيسه ولا تبرعات فرديه ولا مساعدات خارجيه  ؟؟
+  لديهم وسائل جذب كثيرة لشبابهم و الدليل واضح بالشارع  (( بالحال الذى نحن فيه يوجد لدينا وسائل منفرة لشبابنا ما بين عقدة خدام ، تطبيق خاطئ لطقس دينى ، إهمال الأفتقاد ، فقر فى الإمكانيات ، ألخ ..... )) ..
النقطه دى انا متفقه معاك فيها شكلا وموضوعاً مش لدرجة التعميم الا   انه مع  للاسف فعلا عندنا مشكله كبيره فى اللى قلته رغم اننا الاصل فى الخدمه وهما اتعلموها مننا 
+ إيمان شبابهم بأهمية الواجب الدينى 
تقصد انهم بيتبنوا الايات العدائيه وبيدافعوا عنها وبينفذوها معانا بكل عنف وشراسه ودول اللى بيسموهم متطرفين 
بتنادى بجبهه مشابهه عندنا ؟؟
+ تقصد  المؤسسات الداخليه المعروفه ا لمموله للارهاب وللتطرف ؟؟
+قوة الصلاه ليست مجال لمناقشتها ومناقشة فعاليتها لانها امر مسلم به يا زاما وهى اساس علاقتنا بالهنا 
+فصائل لتحقيق الاستقرار ونشر الامن وقت تخازل الامن 
بمعنى دوله بداخل دوله وجيش له الحق فى حماية الاقباط 
اممممممم مش شايف انه ممكن الامر ينتهى فى لحظه بعربية امن مركزى واحده ؟؟
اترك الخاص للاخر بعد الانتهاء من مناقشة الافكار المطروحه هنا اولا *


----------



## Dona Nabil (22 نوفمبر 2010)

kiril قال:


> اذن هل الحل هو السكوت و الطلب من الرب ان يأخذ حقنا لنا ؟



*ده سؤال ولا استنكار للى بيكتفى بالصلاه امام الاضطهادات ؟؟*


----------



## zama (24 نوفمبر 2010)

> * وانا ورغم اختلافى معك فى افكارك الطروحه الا انى هناقشك وبنيه صافيه لانى فعلا عاوزه اتعرف على الفكر المخالف عن قرب *



مـُتـشكر للفرصة الجميلة دى و للنية الصافية  ..



> *بتتكلم عن انشاء ما يشابه جيش مسيحى وده مشابه من وجهة نظرى لفكر الجماعات الارهابيه طبعا مع الفارق انك تقصد انه هيكون جيش مدافع مش معتدى .. صح ولا انا فاهمه غلط ؟؟*



 ،

يا أختى أنتى عارفه أنى أقصد الدفاع لكن فكرك بيديكى صورة و رؤية غير كدا خالص ، لذلك

ستدور مشاركتى الجارية لجزئيتين : 

1- المفهوم الضمنى لأحدى أسباب المشابهة بيننا و بين الجماعات الأرهابية (( فقدان الشرعية )) ..

 2- المشابهة بيننا و بين منهج الجماعات الإرهابية (( أدرك أنه ترسيخ ذهنى متراكم لدى البعض )) ..

البند الأول : 

لا أعمم كلامى حتى لا يتعلق الخطأ بطرف ثوبى ..

بعض الأنظمة الحاكمة التى نعاصرها الآن بدأت بشكل *غير شرعى* " *دى حقيقة* " ..

*مثال* : ثورة يوليو " تنظيم الضباط الأحرار " للأطاحة بالنظام الملكى الفاروقى العلوى 
(( نسبة لمحمد على )) ..

*ثورة الفاتح بليبيا* (( الملازم القذافى )) تنظيمه مشابه لهيكلة الأحرار بمصر للأصاحة بالحكم السنوسى ..

==

 أسمحيلى أن أحلق لفرنسا 

حيث قام الثوار *بالثورة الفرنسية _* و منهجهم مستمد من فلاسفة عصر التنوير و خاتمهم
" إيمانويل كانط " _ و أسسوا اللبنة الأولى للنظام الليبرالى الجمهورى و ألغوا الملكية و الأستبداد و البورجوازية ..

من المعالم الجميلة جداً فى الأحتفال المئوى بالثورة هو " برج أيفل " فوق سجن الباستيل ،

رمزية بغاية الروعة (( من سجن تحت الأرض لبرج حديدى يناطح السحاب )) ..

==

*ما أريده* من عرض المثالين العربى ، المثال الفرنسى : 

هو أن ليس كل ما هو غير شرعى خطأ ، هذه الأنظمة كانت لم تكتسب الشرعية لأنها كانت بظل أنظمة لاتحمل سياستها أى شرعية أساساً ..

==

ربما *فكرنا *و الجهاز التنفيذى *لـــلـــخوان* المسلمين *_ *بحسب تسمية *العقاد* لهم _ نرتدى كلاً منا ثياب *غير شرعية* لكن الفارق لم أقل بالمنهج فقط و لكن *بكيفية فهمنا لتنفيذه* ..

أستأذنك لا نأخذ بظاهر الأمر ..

==

أسمحيلى أن أستبدل بعض الألفاظ (( ثورة )) إلى ألفاظ أشد تعبيراً عن الحدث 

((* أغتيال السلطة ، إنقلاب* )) ، لأن تلك اللفظتان هى لسان حال ما قامت به الجماعات الغير شرعية 

(( *ثورة* )) هى تسمية معبرة للوضع الجديد التى أصبحت به الجماعات " أى ثوار " بعد أن كانت من قبل ساعات غير شرعية ..  ..

*مثال للتلاعب بالألفاظ* :

1- (( تم *القبض* على )) لفظات تستخدم لوصف أعمال جهات شرعية ،
2- (( تم *أختطاف* كلاً من )) جهات غير شرعية ..

*وقائع التنفيذ واحدة ..*

*الشرعية* هى الأمر الواقع الذى يفرضه أصحاب الحق الأقوى .. (( رؤيتى الشخصية )) ..

==

المشاركة التالية للأجابة علي التساؤلات بالكامل ..


----------

